# Checking Oil Level



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

Just bought a HSS928AATD and was reading the manual and came to the page on checking oil level. I got to the part that said that there is an upper limit mark on the dipstick. There are no marks on the dipstick on my machine. I can stick my little finger in the hole and find that the level is near the opening. How should the dipstick be marked?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

There are no marks at all on your dipstick? Holes? hash marks? Can you get a picture? Maybe..


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

No marks that I can see. Both sides look the same. Both edges are smooth


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like my Honda generator..... Just fill her up to the opening where the dip stick goes in... No real reason for a dip stick...... Just fill till it runs out.....on a flat surface..!


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

call the dealer, thats not right


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

When I check the oil level according to the instructions in the manual (not threaded in) the level is approximately one third of the way up the stick.


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

JamesReady said:


> Looks like my Honda generator..... Just fill her up to the opening where the dip stick goes in... No real reason for a dip stick...... Just fill till it runs out.....on a flat surface..!


 If that's the way it is supposed to be done, why is there a dip stick?


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

JamesReady said:


> Looks like my Honda generator..... Just fill her up to the opening where the dip stick goes in... No real reason for a dip stick...... Just fill till it runs out.....on a flat surface..!


Correct, fill it to the lip of opening.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

It's different all right, but it is the Honda way.

Fill as close to the edge as possible...on a level surface.

It's fun when you check the oil and it's not on a level surface – one listing your way in particular will make it seem overfilled. Just keep a rag ready.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

TomHodge said:


> If that's the way it is supposed to be done, why is there a dip stick?


Full is to the opening, the bottom of stick is low and oil then must be added. Operation between the two points is acceptable.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Tom, one of my Ariens has the same dipstick, I think mine is yellow. Mine has the letter "H" and the "L" on one side of the dipstick. It's very hard to see but looks very much like yours.


Mine does say you basically want the oil level brim-full while sitting on a level surface. Pretty e-z to achieve.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

TomHodge said:


> When I check the oil level according to the instructions in the manual (not threaded in) the level is approximately one third of the way up the stick.


too low , what james ready said. all the way to top without it running out.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

DriverRider said:


> Full is to the opening, the bottom of stick is low and oil then must be added. Operation between the two points is acceptable.


these things don't take too much oil in the first place. oil hitting the bottom half of stick could be a half quart low. they only take about 1.16 quarts. ( the older 928 ) not exactly sure bout the hss928.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Google search find.
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/69236/Honda-Gx200.html?page=9


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

TomHodge said:


> If that's the way it is supposed to be done, why is there a dip stick?


There is no such thing as overfilling, as it'd just run out. The point is to gauge if the oil is low, obviously. The top of that dip stick is full, if you're not getting any reading on the stick you're way too low!


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

dbert said:


> Google search find.
> https://www.manualslib.com/manual/69236/Honda-Gx200.html?page=9


This is a different image than is in my manual, not well explained in this image.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

TomHodge said:


> This is a different image than is in my manual, not well explained in this image.


?? The dotted line show full...


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I was gonna say old 928 is basically fill it to the rim and the new 928 engine probably is no different.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Ha. I checked the oil in my brand new HSS1332ATCD and found barely any oil showing on the stick. I immediately called the shop that prepared it and they claimed they put a liter of oil in. They told me to come down to pick up a liter. I wasn’t too thrilled as I had already run the blower for a half hour, thinking now the oil was low. I checked again and realized I didn’t have the blower level. After leveling it out, the oil read half way up the stick. They still gave me a free liter of Honda oil to top it up to full. Had me concerned a bit there about low oil.


----------

